# The Iron Triangle



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

For the new members who are just getting started in prepping, here is a little primer on the Iron Triangle of infrastructure. This was first brought to public attention in pre-Y2K US Congressional testimony, but it still applies today.

On a nationwide basis the three core infrastructure sectors, known as the iron triangle, consists of three interconnected systems: power, telecommunications, and banking. These three sectors must remain in operation in order for a modern society to function. The failure of any one of these systems will cause the failure of the other two within a matter of days or weeks.

Assume we suffer a widespread and prolonged electric blackout, for whatever reason. The loss of power would immediately stop operation of banks and telecom. A loss of telecommunications (say, from satellite failure) would stop operation of power companies and banks within a few days. And the loss of banking (associated with currency failure perhaps) would eventually stop operation of electric utilities and telecomm systems, although this would take perhaps a few weeks. If banking, power, and telecommunications fail, the affected nation will suffer famine, riots, disease, and unprecedented conflict, with the survivors eventually returning to a pre-1860's existence.

Interestingly, this definition is incorrect for local and personal planning. The LOCAL iron triangle is power, telecommunications, and water. But by far the greatest of these is water. The modern urban world could survive without fractional reserve banking, although a destructive economic upheaval would result as alternative means of payment were developed. But a modern city could not exist without water and sewage treatment facilities. Water alone can make the other two systems irrelevant. If water delivery fails, the affected cities become uninhabitable. People either leave or they die. And dead people can't work at the power and telecomm companies. Without water, no city survives.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

The banks I do business with have a massive natural gas backup generator. 

Recently I've noticed that the major intersections in the city also have back up natural gas generators for power outages. 

Some improvements are being made.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> For the new members who are just getting started in prepping, here is a little primer on the Iron Triangle of infrastructure. This was first brought to public attention in pre-Y2K US Congressional testimony, but it still applies today.
> 
> On a nationwide basis the three core infrastructure sectors, known as the iron triangle, consists of three interconnected systems: power, telecommunications, and banking. These three sectors must remain in operation in order for a modern society to function. The failure of any one of these systems will cause the failure of the other two within a matter of days or weeks.
> 
> ...


Good post

I vote this as the best thread of 2016 so far

I wonder how long the other 2 parts of the triangle wold hold up without a solid currency.... people might continue to work for the promise of future payment..until it become to dangerous to leave home or they needed to spend more time getting/finding food


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> The banks I do business with have a massive natural gas backup generator.
> 
> Recently I've noticed that the major intersections in the city also have back up natural gas generators for power outages.
> 
> Some improvements are being made.


That's great for normal emergencies but won't do diddly squat if there's an EMP from attack or solar flare.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Pre 1860's sounds great. It's time for a reset anyway why not restart there.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> That's great for normal emergencies but won't do diddly squat if there's an EMP from attack or solar flare.


Well sure, and all the Preps in the world wouldn't help if an asteroid the size of Manhatten hits the earth or Yellowstone pops off or Etc,etc.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This is what The Iron Triangle means to me
The Military and Diplomatic Course of the Vietnam War


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Pre 1860's sounds great. It's time for a reset anyway why not restart there.


After you have lived with pulling all your water, . . . 2 gallons at a time, . . . up from a 50 foot deep well, . . . winter and summer.

After you have lived with carrying the "chamber pot" out every morning, . . . dumping and cleaning it, . . . and moseying 150 feet out the back of the house to the "little house", . . . again, . . . winter and summer / all weather / all times of the day and night.

After you have done all your food growing with hand tools or at best, . . . one horse tools, . . .

After you have cut enough wood for heating, . . . cooking, . . . water heating, . . . along with kindling.

After you have made sure there were adequate stocks of corn cobs in the brown bag hanging in the out house because there is no such thing as toilet paper, . . .

After you have hand shelled enough corn for the mule, . . . the horse team, . . . all three cows, . . . the chickens, . . . the geese, . . . and the turkeys

After you have trudged again down to the root cellar, . . . also 100 ft from the main house, . . . 3 times for the stuff for tonight's meal

After you have spent your Saturday afternoon cleaning and polishing the chimney's and trimming the wicks on the coal oil lamps

THEN, . . . you tell me how well you like pre 1860 living.

I have been there, . . . done that, . . . to virutally all of that, . . . lived through the exercise, . . . and have absolutely no desire to go back again.

I like my electrical lights, . . . my running water, hot and cold, . . . my flush toilet, . . . and the thermostat on my wall, . . . to say nothing of my refrigerator and freezer and electric stove.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> After you have lived with pulling all your water, . . . 2 gallons at a time, . . . up from a 50 foot deep well, . . . winter and summer.
> 
> After you have lived with carrying the "chamber pot" out every morning, . . . dumping and cleaning it, . . . and moseying 150 feet out the back of the house to the "little house", . . . again, . . . winter and summer / all weather / all times of the day and night.
> 
> ...


My grandmother would often laugh about the GOOD OLD DAYS... the GOOD OLD DAYS were only good because of the people... she enjoyed her washer and being able to dry clothes inside. The toilet and bathtub that were inside, the warm water tank, etc


----------

